# Help Identify



## jpatterson136 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Help Identify this Brush Mower*

My son just purchased a Brush Mower and the owner did not recall the brand or model.
Deck is 3/16" or heavier. It is a 7' wide mower. Looks like a clutch on the PTO.
It reminds me of a New Holland rotary mower.
Any help identifying the brand and model would be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It appears to be a Brush Hog made for Allis Chalmers. Go to the Brush Hog site and sort through the manuals in the discontinued rotary cutter section.

If I am correct, the gearbox and cutting components that will fit this are readily available in the new Brush Hog mowers.


----------



## jpatterson136 (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, I tracked it down thanks to responses from; Bush Hog, Woods and Rhino. It is a Rhino BMB Fury 7. Don't know what year yet. Thanks to everyone.


----------

